# Oasis



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Is it just me, or is their music better now that the memory the Gallaghers faded?


----------



## z1co80 (Mar 7, 2010)

Great band and the music has always been great


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

great music.....but cant stand the sight of the pair of them


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Can't stand any of their music personally, or Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

PaulGTI said:


> Is it just me, or is their music better now that the memory the Gallaghers faded?


I think it's just you.


----------

